# 2 cycle engine locked up



## murphy (May 31, 2006)

I recently purchased a Sears weed-wacker. Used it three times and engine locked up. I mixed the oil it came with according to the directions and now Sears is saying it's not covered under the warranty because the engine locked up due to no lubrication. Any thoughts on how this could have happened when I mixed the oil appropriately? Any other reasons an engine would lock up? I'm so frustrated!


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Some times it's the starter rope wraped around on the inside of the unit making it appear like the engine is locked up.If that's not the case with yours,take the spark plug out and pour some marvel mystery oil in the the cylinder and let it soak.

Then every 2-3 hours or so try to rock the flywheel until you can turn it all the way round.Adding more oil as neeeded.

Post back on progress

GOOD LUCK


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model is it?


----------

